# Entry-level Coding position



## cmalady (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been a certified coder (CPC-A) for 3 years now.  Haven't found any entry-level jobs in the Tri-Cities, Johnson City/Elizabethton area.  

Any suggestions?  Would appreciate any help with this.

Thank you

Beth Williams. CMA CPC-A


----------



## crittersitter (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you working in the medical field at all?  If not, get yourself a job in the medical field period.  Be it a receptionist, unit secretary, etc.  Just get your foot in the door and work your way up


----------



## hcg (Aug 9, 2012)

Crittersitter is right.  Finding a job in the medical field is the first step. Right now, I am still preparing to be certified, but I am already working in a billing practice posting payments & working in A/R. It helps a lot & give you more background in coding.

Hope you can find one. Good luck!


----------

